# Denver - I need help to burn 23X31 inch screens



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a customer that is needing (8) 23 X 31 screens burned in the next weeks. Unfortunately, my exposure unit is not that large. Is there anyone in the Denver Metro area that would be willing to help me out? 

I would provide the films, emulsion and de-greased screens.

Thanks


----------

